

U.S. to Give Up Oversight of Web Policymaking Body [ICANN] - dctoedt
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303546204579439653103639452?mod=djemalertNEWS

======
larrys
This is actually a pretty big deal. I was around at the formation of ICANN. At
the time I remember saying "the fix is in" as a result of the interactions
between Network Solutions (the sole contractor prior to ICANN) and government
connections through SAIC corp a big contractor with connections to the
security community.

[http://www.saic.com/markets/national-
security/](http://www.saic.com/markets/national-security/)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Solutions](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Solutions)

